# Colorado front range 40+ incher



## Sandbrew (Oct 31, 2004)

First time for me posting pics of the storm this past weekned. Snow Thur-Sat night.

Amounts reported varied due to wind and compression due to the weight of the water in this snow.

First pic the country grader clearing the road in front of me.

Second pic My Jeep plow in my driveway. That is a Subaru Forester in the foreground and a Dodge 2500 right next to my Jeep

I guessing at least 40 inches in my driveway.

Third pic my neighbor's Skidsteer in a driveway I could not keep up with.

Enjoy

Sandbrew


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

How well does the jeep back drag?

Oh and sweet pics!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*very nice pictures  if you have more post em up please*


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

awesome pics looks like some serious snow there.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow you guy's got hammered. That is more snow than we got all winter.


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

It was deep but went away fast. This lot was plowed 3 times, the third was over 10" and was melted to wet by the time I was done !


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*very nice truck *


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah boy - this storm was awesome... the one we were waiting for. I wanted to take some pics, but between plowing and pulling out eachothers vehicles, I just didn't make the time. We got a solid 4' at our place north of Idaho Springs. I'd guess we still have a foot or so left, but it won't last much longer and the weather forecast is looking pretty sunny right now. But it's been a hell of a spring! 2' on 3/26, 2' on 4/3, 4' on 4/16, and several other ~6" mini-dumps... At least 10' since the middle of March. Hell yeah...


----------

